# Dream Camera



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

So come on what's your dream camera? I always wanted a Fuji 6x17 panoramic medium format. No longer sold new so you never know with prices coming down! This baby was responsible for some great work without being too huge (full format).


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Canon Eos 1DS Mk III

i would sell Mrs Vamos for one!


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Been there, done that...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve already owned most of my dream cameras, sometimes twice over including various Leica rangefinders both screw & `M` mount plus the R6, Contax I & II, Contarex `Cyclops`, Nikon F, Photomic FTn,F2,FM2,FE2, Rollieflex, Minox A etc, etc


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Would love a Contax G2....*sigh* maybe someday


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Like Mach, after thirty five years I've been lucky enough to own or have owned just about all I've ever wanted; I still have a Gandolfi. Amongst others.

My Rollei T is going to Hell with me when I die; as long as we can still get hold of something like FP4, we'll be alright there!

Mmmm, what Colour Temperature do you think the flames of everlasting Damnation are? 3400? 3800? They are supposed to be very warm....

Stick to B&W... with a yellow/green...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I suppose I wouldn`t mind a Leica "O" Replica (& before anyone starts it was made by Leitz), I`d never use it but it would look very cool on my shelf unk:










& a Voomp could be nice


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I want, no, need one of these-I just dont like the price of the glass though


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

German and Japanese engineering again!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

BathTone said:


> German and Japanese engineering again!


There is nothing German about that Bessa, unfortunately. Its a thoroughbred Japanese. And, compared to a Leica - M2/M3 even - it shows.( Stephen Gandy's views notwithstanding)


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine many years ago when i did photography more often and developed my own film ahh 35mm lol the camera i wanted was the cannon f1 i liked alot of the larger format camera's as well , these days i find my little olympus sp-700 does what i need it for, and my jvc minidv does the rest, i still long for a F1 but it would just collect dust,

paul


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I always hankered after the Hasselblad 2000FC. Then I came across The Hasselblad H1 which has supplanted it as my dream camera.

Even though the price of film cameras has plummeted, it seems that Hasselblad is still as expensive as ever...

Rob


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

for me a lovely black nikon F2AS - superb light meter and build quality


----------

